# UK National Film and TV School or London Film School



## AshleyM (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone know about the National Film and Television School or the London Film School in the UK?  I've thought about going to these schools (especially NFTS) and am wondering what the programs are like as well as their reputations.  I haven't seen anything posted here about overseas schools, but I hope this is the right forum for that.

Any thoughts/comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ninth_solstice (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey there, I'm from London so I may be able to give you a little info. The NFTS is an awesome school, guaranteed if you graduate from there you will have status; it's on the same wave length as graduating from the Royal Academy of Arts. They have great facilities, amazing tutors (Stephen Frears is a professor, Mike Leigh is on the board etc) and the program is extensive. 

Hang ups; it's ridiculously difficult to get into. They accept 8 students a year and preference is given to international students (I wonder why) so it may work in your favour but not so great for British Nationals. The other thing is, it is based in Buckinghamshire which is about an hour commute on the train from central London...as long as you're comfortable a. with the commute, b. spending most of your time at the campus or c. bored you'll be fine!
Also the cost is way up there. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## AshleyM (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks!  I'm interested in either animation or cinematography (haven't decided yet).  Are there other schools in the UK (England, probably) that you would recommend applying to for these programs?


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not extremely knowledgeable about schools overseas, but the Royal Academy of Art that was mentioned, that's a good animation school.. if I'm not mistaken, that's where Nick Park (the guy who does Wallace and Gromit) went!

edit: not sure where I heard that.. might've been nfts actually, at least that's what google might be telling me


----------



## ninth_solstice (Apr 9, 2009)

The Royal Academy of Art is Fine Arts, Drama and Dance. Nick Park went to the NFTS ...honestly if you're focusing on London either the London Film School or the NFTS are the best and most established schools.


----------

